# Is there anyway to fix this razor top?



## WobblyHand (Oct 16, 2022)

I've been using this Merkur razor Model 180 since 2011.  This morning, when unthreading the handle to replace the razor blade, the stud sheared off the top cap of the razor rendering it inoperable.  Is there anyway to save it?  I think the piece is die cast zinc which is chrome plated.  Not sure how the stud was originally attached.  Can't tell if it was just a pressed fit or epoxy.  Perhaps someone can tell from the pictures.  The stud is M5 and about 10mm long.  Epoxy the screw back on?  It is curious to me the head is slotted.




It turns out Merkur sells replacement parts.  But I didn't see my model listed on their site.  I did send them a message and showed pictures.  Hopefully they will respond.  Their website doesn't make me feel warm and fuzzy, since they seem to be out of stock on most of their product line.

Pretty sure carving out a replacement cap in stainless steel would be a non-trivial undertaking.  However, for the last 15 minutes I have been thinking about it...  Guess one could press fit the guide pins in, as they are not heavily loaded.  Maybe one could braze the stud to the cap.  Properly brazed, that stud would never pull out.  Could then use the stud to hold down the part onto a special mandrel.  Then could somehow machine the cylindrical surface.  I measured the chord to be about 19mm long and 3mm high, which gives a radius of 16.5mm.  That is roughly 1.25" stock.  So I could use 1.25" stock to make the mandrel.  The stainless would only need to be a piece 0.5" x 1" x 1.6".   Reading about stainless suggests one needs L, for low carbon, if one is brazing.


----------



## Ken226 (Oct 16, 2022)

I had the same thing happen to my Merkur about 6 years ago.

I decided to solder it back together.

  don't!

It made of Zamak and melts at a out the same temp as solder.   At the exact moment it hit the temp to start melting to solder, the entire part dissolved into a puddle.  Literally a puddle!  Not sure it was the same exact model as yours, but it sure looked the same

I bought a Feather ASD2.  You could load that sucker into a shotgun and shoot it against a brick wall and I doubt it would break.  It is made of Sintered powdered stainless and post forged, then plated with ptfe nickel.  It's very heavy.





If you don't want to drop that kinda money for a razor,  get a stainless steel Rockwell 6c






or an old nickel plated brass prewar Gillette Tech from eBay.






There are some steals to be had on the old pre-war fat handle techs on eBay.









						Vintage Gillette Tech Fat Handle razor - pre-war  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vintage Gillette Tech Fat Handle razor - pre-war at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				




I have one, but it's a little to aggressive for me.  I love the mildness of the feather ASD2.

Ive never tried a Rockwell, but they have a good reputation.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 16, 2022)

sorry, i don't have any suggestions as to how to fix the razor, but
i tried to use a similar style razor a few years ago. 
for the life of me i can't figure out how folks didn't bleed to death regularly- i cut the crap out of myself


----------



## Ken226 (Oct 16, 2022)

Ulma Doctor said:


> sorry, i don't have any suggestions as to how to fix the razor, but
> i tried to use a similar style razor a few years ago.
> for the life of me i can't figure out how folks didn't bleed to death regularly- i cut the crap out of myself



These types of razors have wildly different geometry in the angle of the cutting edge and the size of the gap between the guide and cutting edge.

The ASD2 is the mildest I've used, and the pre-war Tech the most aggressive.   The post war British made Gillette Tech's are somewhere in between.

My pre-war fat handle tech leaves me bleeding if I'm not really careful.   The Feather ASD2 never so much as a nick.

A box of Feather blades from Amazon is about 40$ and lasts me about 5 years. 
Feather Double Edge Safety Razor Blades 100 Count https://a.co/d/6YtcLkD


----------



## RJSakowski (Oct 16, 2022)

To repair , I would clean up the hole to a larger size and make a custom shoulder bolt with a C/S  head.  Use  C/A glue,red LocTite, or epoxy to fix the bolt in place.  A bit of work but if you realty like the razor, a worthwhile excercise and satisfaction guaranteed.


----------



## WobblyHand (Oct 16, 2022)

I read on the website that these heads are die cast, so I wasn't about to solder it.  Might try JB Weld, because at this point I don't have much to lose.  What's confusing is the plethora of models, and no marking on the parts, so it is tough to even know what you have.

Made my own handle out of 303 stainless about two years ago.  A little longer and wider.  Much easier to hold in my opinion.


Anyone sell a stainless head for razors?  Bonus if it has an M5 thread!


----------



## WobblyHand (Oct 16, 2022)

RJSakowski said:


> To repair , I would clean up the hole to a larger size and make a custom shoulder bolt with a C/S  head.  Use  C/A glue,red LocTite, or epoxy to fix the bolt in place.  A bit of work but if you realty like the razor, a worthwhile excercise and satisfaction guaranteed.


If I put the stud back it is a really tight fit still.  Might try some epoxy.  CA is tough to get right sometimes.  I have to fiddle around to get the alignment right.  Epoxy has longer set times.


----------



## RJSakowski (Oct 16, 2022)

WobblyHand said:


> If I put the stud back it is a really tight fit still.  Might try some epoxy.  CA is tough to get right sometimes.  I have to fiddle around to get the alignment right.  Epoxy has longer set times.



My concern would be if it pulled out once, it will again.  But not much to lose trying.


----------



## WobblyHand (Oct 16, 2022)

Ulma Doctor said:


> sorry, i don't have any suggestions as to how to fix the razor, but
> i tried to use a similar style razor a few years ago.
> for the life of me i can't figure out how folks didn't bleed to death regularly- i cut the crap out of myself


It really depends on the head geometry - you know, like machinery tooling as well as the blades.  Some blades slice my face off, like Feathers.  Others, like Dorco Platinum are just fine.  Advantage to the Dorco's, they are really inexpensive.  I get 100 of them at a time.  I can get 7 shaves from each blade.  Checked pricing and they are $6.43/100.  That works out to less than 0.92 cents per shave.  Yeah, I'm a cheapskate.  But it works for me.  100 razors last almost two years.  Close shaves too.


----------



## RJSakowski (Oct 16, 2022)

Regarding soldering Zamak, Zamak melts at around 750ºF, well above the m.p. of common solders.  Providing you can get the Zamak surface tinned and control the soldering temperature, solder might be a choice for bonding.


----------



## WobblyHand (Oct 16, 2022)

RJSakowski said:


> My concern would be if it pulled out once, it will again.  But not much to lose trying.


I agree, but hey, it might work a little while.  The original lasted 11 years.  These caps are not expensive, IF I can get a replacement, they cost about $9.00.  Waiting to hear from Merkur, if the replacement head will fit my razor.


----------



## Ken226 (Oct 16, 2022)

RJSakowski said:


> Regarding soldering Zamak, Zamak melts at around 750ºF, well above the m.p. of common solders.  Providing you can get the Zamak surface tinned and control the soldering temperature, solder might be a choice for bonding.


 I'm not sure if it was a normal Zamak, but it melted at a surprisingly low temp.  Someone told me it was Zamak,  but that could have been a guess.


----------



## great white (Oct 16, 2022)

Replace it. Not worth the trouble to repair that kind of failure IMHO.

I use vintage Gillette safety razors with pol-silver blades myself, with my 1950’s “fat boy” a regular favorite.


----------



## WobblyHand (Oct 16, 2022)

great white said:


> Replace it. Not worth the trouble to repair that kind of failure IMHO.
> 
> I use vintage Gillette safety razors with pol-silver blades myself, with my 1950’s “fat boy” a regular favorite.


Hoping to replace it, if I can find the part.  None of these places actually give you dimensions or drawings of things, so you are guessing if they will actually fit.  Haven't found a cross reference of my model number with the listed replacement parts.


----------



## Ken226 (Oct 16, 2022)

Different razors like different blades.

Like @great white  said,   my aggressive gillette tech is great with Wilkinson blades,  but butchers me with the hyper sharp feather blades.

My really mild ASD2 is wonderful with feather blades,  but near useless with the Wilkinson blades.

The cool thing about the Rockwell, if I remember right, is that the middle part is reversible.  It has a mild side and an aggressive side.   I could be remembering that wrong though.


----------



## pdentrem (Oct 16, 2022)

The handle was in place with the top cast around it. As for repair, is it worth it? Drill and small bolt/ screw into the handle.
Pierre


----------



## Janderso (Oct 16, 2022)

I started using safety razors about 20 years ago. I got tired of buying Atra blades.
I use Feather brand blades. =Super sharp.


Ulma Doctor said:


> sorry, i don't have any suggestions as to how to fix the razor, but
> i tried to use a similar style razor a few years ago.
> for the life of me i can't figure out how folks didn't bleed to death regularly- i cut the crap out of myself


I don't know why but when you first use them they do seem to be a bit scary. I remember my face felt like a few layers of skin had been removed.
It didn't take long before the experience was just like using a typical Atra or similar razor.
The best part of this method is quality blades run about 20 cents vs $$$$$!!!!!
The blades last a week for me. $.80 cents a month, not bad.


----------



## WobblyHand (Oct 16, 2022)

pdentrem said:


> The handle was in place with the top cast around it. As for repair, is it worth it? Drill and small bolt/ screw into the handle.
> Pierre


May get there, if / when the epoxy fails.


----------



## Janderso (Oct 16, 2022)

Ken226 said:


> My really mild ASD2 is wonderful with feather blades, but near useless with the Wilkinson blades.


Ineresting, I tried a bunch of different blades. When I tried Feather brand, I've been using them over twenty years.
I had the same experience with Wilkinson.
I use Merkur and feather.
The old Gillette was found at an antiques store. I paid $5. It still works. It has obviously been used 
I wonder if it was dipped in order to refinish with nickel??


----------



## Janderso (Oct 16, 2022)

WobblyHand said:


> I've been using this Merkur razor Model 180 since 2011.  This morning, when unthreading the handle to replace the razor blade, the stud sheared off the top cap of the razor rendering it inoperable.  Is there anyway to save it?  I think the piece is die cast zinc which is chrome plated.  Not sure how the stud was originally attached.  Can't tell if it was just a pressed fit or epoxy.  Perhaps someone can tell from the pictures.  The stud is M5 and about 10mm long.  Epoxy the screw back on?  It is curious to me the head is slotted.
> View attachment 423677
> View attachment 423678
> View attachment 423679
> ...


 Come on man. $$30 is all it takes to get you back on the road to a clean shave 


			https://www.amazon.com/Merkur-Mk34c-Double-Razor-Handle/dp/B002A8JO1Q


----------



## Ken226 (Oct 16, 2022)

WobblyHand said:


> May get there, if / when the epoxy fails.



Do you know the thread pitch.

Apparently there are two common m5s used on razors   .8 and .9



			Safety Razor Bolt/Top Cap Threading - SugarDaddy Shaves
		


According to that link:
"Since M5x0.8 is a little larger, a handle threaded for it will often work with the smaller 10-32 bolt on a top cap."

Try spinning a 10-32 screw into your handle. If it fits, Rockwell sells replacement heads, caps, everything.


----------



## WobblyHand (Oct 16, 2022)

Janderso said:


> Come on man. $$30 is all it takes to get you back on the road to a clean shave
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Merkur-Mk34c-Double-Razor-Handle/dp/B002A8JO1Q


It says $37, not $30, and I plan to use my own handle, since it's better  I just need the head, actually just the top cap with the screw.  Why buy a whole razor when all you need is the top?  It's what we do here


----------



## WobblyHand (Oct 16, 2022)

Ken226 said:


> Do you know the thread pitch.
> 
> Apparently there are two common m5s used on razors   .8 and .9
> 
> ...


I know my handle that I made is tapped to M5 x 0.8, which matches the original handle.


----------



## Ken226 (Oct 16, 2022)

WobblyHand said:


> I know my handle that I made is tapped to M5 x 0.8, which matches the original handle.



If that page was right in that 10-32 will fit an m5x .8 hole,  Rockwell head parts might work for you.

But it's all machined stainless,  so the parts would cost more than a new Merkur.









						Rockwell 6C Replacement Parts
					






					getrockwell.com


----------



## Janderso (Oct 16, 2022)

WobblyHand said:


> It says $37, not $30, and I plan to use my own handle, since it's better  I just need the head, actually just the top cap with the screw.  Why buy a whole razor when all you need is the top?  It's what we do here


OOPS.
I don't know where I got $30? I see a 26% discount, maybe that stuck in my pea brain?
Maybe JB weld is the best choice?


----------



## WobblyHand (Oct 16, 2022)

Ken226 said:


> If that page was right in that 10-32 will fit an m5x 8 hole,  Rockwell head parts might work for you.
> 
> But it's all machined stainless,  so the parts would cost more than a new Merkur.
> 
> ...


10-32's sort of fit M5x0.8.  They will thread, but won't be super tight.


----------



## Ken226 (Oct 16, 2022)

WobblyHand said:


> 10-32's sort of fit M5x0.8.  They will thread, but won't be super tight.



Something like this could be an option.

It maggards head,  says it's m5x.8









						Safety Razor Replacement Head Maggard Razors V3 Closed Comb, Chrome  | eBay
					

Consistency from head to head. We’ve leveraged our buying power to bring a mild-moderate aggressiveness head, perfect for beginners and experienced wet shavers alike, polished to the nines at a ridiculous price.



					www.ebay.com
				




And the "slant" version









						Safety Razor Replacement Head, Chrome Maggard Razors SLANT (Fits Edwin Jagger)  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Safety Razor Replacement Head, Chrome Maggard Razors SLANT (Fits Edwin Jagger) at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## WobblyHand (Oct 16, 2022)

Ken226 said:


> Something like this could be an option.
> 
> It maggards head,  says it's m5x.8
> 
> ...


First one looks good, although it's of the same construction as the Merkur, ie. pot metal.

Rockwell is offering a 20% discount on their stainless adjustable razor and free shipping.  That's not too bad.  I'm going to go for it.  Might have to deal with a short handle again, but I can always make another one.  I'll be sure to check the threads on the Rockwell.

I'm still going to fix this Merkur head, since it's in front of me.  If the epoxy doesn't work, then I will drill a hole through it, tap and loctite it.  Probably try to find a stainless button head screw for lower profile, and will have to make a cylinder washer to match the profile.  That ought to be fun.  The cap is so thin (2.3mm), that there's no room for a counterbore.  Besides, the counterbore would expose the pot metal for more corrosion...


----------



## great white (Oct 16, 2022)

Can’t beat vintage for my money:




Those are all 1950’s or older, back when they knew how to make a good safety razor. They’ve lasted this long and they’ll likely outlast me. The only special thing I do to them is dunk them into an IPA bath after use/cleaning. Not to sterilize them, but to dispalce water and then the alcohol just flashes off, leaving the metal dry and cool, even deep down inside the handle where the rods to the head are. No chance if corrosion ruining the body or the  parts.

The one on the far right is the “fat boy” and my daily driver. Even my brush is 1950’s German military issue boar hair.

I’ve got a few straight razors, but they demand a LOT more attention than a safety razor. Both in maintenance and use.

I also have an electric, but its for quick have days and its certainly not cheap (Braun series 9, often referred to as the “Bentley” of electric shavers).

Only my straights give a cleaner shave than my safeties, but they’re just too much fuss to use every day. Special occasions sure, but not every day.

Biggest thing about straights to learn is actually the same thing about safeties: proper angle and damned near NO pressure. Mess up those points and you get one, inevitable result: blood.


----------



## markba633csi (Oct 16, 2022)

Medieval.  Twin blades are the best theoretical hair removal device.  Gillette sensor 2 plus, NON-pivoting for me


----------



## WobblyHand (Oct 16, 2022)

markba633csi said:


> Medieval.  Twin blades are the best theoretical hair removal device.  Gillette sensor 2 plus, NON-pivoting for me


Beg to differ, but we are free to express our opinions.  I did shave with a Gillette sensor 2 this morning, with an ancient blade.  Was ok, but I liked my Merkur better.  0.9 cents per shave as well.  Cartridge shaves aren't bad, especially with the small slim heads, but the cartridge prices are way too high.  I pay 6.4 cents per DE blade and get 7 good shaves out of it.  I could get a couple more, but the quality starts deteriorating after that.  In the past 11 years, I have spent $52 on razor blades.  The price has fluctuated, but on average, I've spent $4.72/year on blades, which is quite economical.  Strangely, the price is about the lowest it has been in the last 11 years.

Anyways, got to try to fix this razor today.  Back to fixing and machining content.


----------



## WobblyHand (Oct 16, 2022)

Mixed up some JB Weld and glued it together.  Don't have high hopes for this, but might as well try it.  I'll try it out in a couple of days.  When it pops off, I will attempt to drill and tap it.


----------



## Janderso (Oct 16, 2022)

WobblyHand said:


> First one looks good, although it's of the same construction as the Merkur, ie. pot metal.
> 
> Rockwell is offering a 20% discount on their stainless adjustable razor and free shipping.  That's not too bad.  I'm going to go for it.  Might have to deal with a short handle again, but I can always make another one.  I'll be sure to check the threads on the Rockwell.
> 
> I'm still going to fix this Merkur head, since it's in front of me.  If the epoxy doesn't work, then I will drill a hole through it, tap and loctite it.  Probably try to find a stainless button head screw for lower profile, and will have to make a cylinder washer to match the profile.  That ought to be fun.  The cap is so thin (2.3mm), that there's no room for a counterbore.  Besides, the counterbore would expose the pot metal for more corrosion...


I don’t know the name, Rockwell. (For razors anyway)
Are these pretty good? They are priced right.


----------



## WobblyHand (Oct 16, 2022)

Janderso said:


> I don’t know the name, Rockwell. (For razors anyway)
> Are these pretty good? They are priced right.


Don't really know, but I'm finding out soon.  Hope to have one arrive next week.


----------



## Janderso (Oct 16, 2022)

This thread motivated me to buy a 1957 Gillette red tip. (Ebay) I’ll post pics soon.
I had some nice old vintage Gillettes I really enjoyed using but they went up in smoke.


----------



## pontiac428 (Oct 16, 2022)

I wear a handsome beard, so I only shave my cheeks and neck.  I use a straight razor and can shave in the dark with it, but for some reason it's those those "safety" razored contraptions that really give me the heebie jeebies!


----------



## twhite (Oct 16, 2022)

What type of DE would you like to try next? I have many many! Razors. Gillettes and others. I will give you a few if you like. Let me know l will get a few out your way . In
	

	
	
		
		

		
			


















Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Oct 16, 2022)

WobblyHand said:


> It says $37, not $30, and I plan to use my own handle, since it's better  I just need the head, actually just the top cap with the screw.  Why buy a whole razor when all you need is the top?  It's what we do here


There's an online business here called Fedrihan that sells all sorts of old style razors, (and parts),  their prices might look too high at first but they are in Canadian currency , bought a couple of "safety razors" from them a few years ago,  used them for 2-3 years then I asked myself, why am I torturing myself with these razors, went back to the good old  Gillette Mack 3 and wow, what a relief, .


			https://www.fendrihan.ca/collections/safety-razors


----------



## WobblyHand (Oct 16, 2022)

Once I found the right blade for the razor and my face, it was smooth shaving.  The wrong blade is horrible.  I had been using the razor for 11 years with few issues.  Tip, don't shave if you aren't awake...  Trust me on that.  That's when I had the issues.  

@twhite who are you addressing?  It seems you are a safety razor collector.  I'm a beginner safety razor shaver, that's why I had the Merkur 180.  There's apparently different sorts of razors for different beard types.  I remember trying an old Gillette in my twenties and it was too aggressive.  That's a nicer way of saying my face was cut up.  Can you recommend any less aggressive old razors?  Can't believe I am asking this, I can see the rabbit hole getting larger and larger...


----------



## twhite (Oct 16, 2022)

WobblyHand said:


> Once I found the right blade for the razor and my face, it was smooth shaving. The wrong blade is horrible. I had been using the razor for 11 years with few issues. Tip, don't shave if you aren't awake... Trust me on that. That's when I had the issues.
> 
> @twhite who are you addressing? It seems you are a safety razor collector. I'm a beginner safety razor shaver, that's why I had the Merkur 180. There's apparently different sorts of razors for different beard types. I remember trying an old Gillette in my twenties and it was too aggressive. That's a nicer way of saying my face was cut up. Can you recommend any less aggressive old razors? Can't believe I am asking this, I can see the rabbit hole getting larger and larger...



Yes I am addressing youYes I am very much into wet shaving. I will gladly send you several razors to try. I will put a variety of aggressions in there for you to try. Test them out and keep the ones you like. The others just send back when you are done testing them. No charge only return post. 

Shoot me a PM and we can discuss more there. 

Tom


Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## great white (Oct 16, 2022)

WobblyHand said:


> Once I found the right blade for the razor and my face, it was smooth shaving.  The wrong blade is horrible.  I had been using the razor for 11 years with few issues.  Tip, don't shave if you aren't awake...  Trust me on that.  That's when I had the issues.
> 
> @twhite who are you addressing?  It seems you are a safety razor collector.  I'm a beginner safety razor shaver, that's why I had the Merkur 180.  There's apparently different sorts of razors for different beard types.  I remember trying an old Gillette in my twenties and it was too aggressive.  That's a nicer way of saying my face was cut up.  Can you recommend any less aggressive old razors?  Can't believe I am asking this, I can see the rabbit hole getting larger and larger...


Any of the Gilletes with the number dials on them.
The ones without slectable agressiveness are usually at about a ”3”, which is about as aggressive as I use.

success or failure with straight razors or safety razors are more about technique than it is equipment. The advice I offer beginners is to hold the razor like its made of rice paper. The lighter the grip, the better the shave. If you have to go over an area once of twice more is much better than pushing on one pass and striking blood.  

The only thing I am critical on with equipment is the blade. Too dull and you end up using more pressure which causes burn or blood. sharp blades and a two finger hold is about all you will ever need.


----------



## WobblyHand (Oct 17, 2022)

The epoxy I made up last night didn't cure correctly.  It's slightly soft, not hard like a well done batch.  Drat.  Not easy to make very small batches of epoxy right.  So I will drill out the head and tap it to M5.  Will be an interesting set up on the mill, since there's not much to hold on to.

On the positive side, found a US supplier of Merkur heads.  Downside, is that I am not sure if it will fit.  There's no model specific information.  That could mean one head fits all, or this vendor doesn't know what fits what, or they do know but only stock the popular size.  However, a new head is only $7.50, so I will try one.

Got an update from Rockwell Razors.  I ordered the 6S, (all 316 construction) yesterday, which comes with 6 settings for aggressiveness.  The blade angle is adjusted via 3 reversible plates.  So you get the benefit of adjustment and the stability of a fixed configuration.  We'll see if it lives up to its hype.

@twhite is generously sending some razors to me for trying out.  Greatly appreciate that.  This minor shaving incident is proving to be an interesting journey.


----------



## DeadGuyAle (Oct 17, 2022)

I was surprised how the razor/blade combinations impacted the shaving experience. Started with an 70's era Gillett adjustable and a sample pack of three different blades. Marginal shaving experience no matter the blade. 
Ended up with a Merkur FUTUR and Astra Platinum blades. It's big and heavy with no knurling but I do like the shave. Night and day difference compared to the Gillette!
Can't beat the per shave cost, .10 cent blade will last me several shaves easily.


----------



## keeena (Oct 20, 2022)

Just saw an advert for this brand - no affiliation or experience with them otherwise. I was initially interested until I saw they are made in aluminum. I'd rather have heft and strength. They use very high tolerance machining so probably interesting to this crowd either way: Henson Shaving


----------



## wachuko (Oct 21, 2022)

I have one…have had it for more than 10 years and it is still new in the box… was a gift.  But I am too scared to use it…

I can’t remember the brand…but this thread has me wanting to give it a try…

I will take a photo of it when I get back home…


----------



## MikeWi (Oct 21, 2022)

I used to use a Fat Boy, but changed to Merkur Futura. There's actually a big difference between the two, not the least of which is that it's much easier to clean out the shaved stubble on the Merkur. I use Persona blades, because I bought a pack of 100 about 5 years ago, and I'm still using them.  Ok, I can get a little lazy about shaving. Each blade lasts surprisingly long though.
Feather blades are considered the sharpest out there, and you better believe it!


----------



## keeena (Oct 21, 2022)

wachuko said:


> I have one…have had it for more than 10 years and it is still new in the box… was a gift.  But I am too scared to use it…


Do give it a try! It's nothing like wielding a straight razor.


----------



## K30 (Oct 21, 2022)

huh, I had the exact same model, and it did the exact same thing to me.


----------



## twhite (Oct 21, 2022)

Make your own razors. I have made several styles. From injector blade, SE, DE and wedge blade razors. Many from Aluminum and brass. Even designed for 3D printing in plastic. Fixed blade and fully adjustable models. 
Top row are injector blade models
Middle SE blade
Bottom DE 
One with the wood and brass handle takes a wedge type blade. It is fully adjustable to boot. 







Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## MikeWi (Oct 21, 2022)

@twhite Nice! I'm just waiting for someone to tell you that one of them is bent.   
I started collecting razors a few years ago, and then decided I needed to stop. The antique store near me had many choices. Always wanted a GEM though. I'm guessing that's the wedge razor yours uses?


----------



## twhite (Oct 21, 2022)

MikeWi said:


> @twhite Nice! I'm just waiting for someone to tell you that one of them is bent.
> I started collecting razors a few years ago, and then decided I needed to stop. The antique store near me had many choices. Always wanted a GEM though. I'm guessing that's the wedge razor yours uses?



Yes the early Gems took wedge blades. The razor I made is based off of a 1890’s design Fox razor. I made it utilizing Rolls Razor wedge blades. As they are so plentiful. 

Here is the whole setup I made. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## WobblyHand (Oct 21, 2022)

Well the ship has come in!  Tom's package arrived.  9 razors to try out!  I'll get them cleaned (they are spotless!) and give them a try!  Sort of a shave a day!  Wow!  On the adjustable one, which way does the scale go?  1 least agressive, 9 more agressive?  What is the advantage of the open comb over closed?


----------



## MikeWi (Oct 21, 2022)

You'll be able to tell by the blade gap, but 1 should be the least aggressive, while 9 will feel like using straight razor until you get used to it.


----------



## twhite (Oct 21, 2022)

Open comb basically leaves a bit of lather behind before the blade cuts the hair. That is the throat least. Other than that. They just look cool. 


Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## WobblyHand (Oct 22, 2022)

Day 1 of shaving test.  Used the Merkur 23c? with the longer handle since it is nearly what I had originally.  Used a new Dorco ST301 Platinum blade, since that was the blade I was attempting to use when my old razor broke.  Lathered up with a brush and went at it.  Hadn't used a brush in a while, so that was nice   Shaving was totally uneventful .  It was such a light cut I thought I forgot to put in a blade.  But it simply shaved my face.  Felt like I was cheating.  Much nicer experience than using the plastic razors.  I think this razor is even less aggressive than my original Merkur.  Very easy shave.  Tomorrow, will try a different razor.


----------



## Lo-Fi (Oct 22, 2022)

Huh, doesn't seem to be much love for the cutthroat/straight razor. I use the type that takes safety razor blades snapped in half. Tried loads of stuff over the years and nothing comes close. The advantage of the straight razor is you get to set the angle you like. Complete control. Have I cut myself? Once or twice that I can remember, though only when I've been silly and moved the blade sideways.
I have a beard and use it for shaping/cleanup on cheeks, over tash and under chin/throat rather than full shave. Again, the control for neat shaping surpasses anything else by a country mile. That being said, I have what I'd regard as excellent coordination with the blade even in the mirror and got a barber to teach me the basics. As somebody pointed out earlier in thread, it's not everybody's strength.

As for blades: Wilkinson Sword every time for me. 

Regarding fixing the razor.... Why not machine a new head? Some stainless would last a lifetime and be quite a fun little project. If it were my weapon of choice, that's what I'd do.


----------



## WobblyHand (Oct 22, 2022)

Lo-Fi said:


> Huh, doesn't seem to be much love for the cutthroat/straight razor. I use the type that takes safety razor blades snapped in half. Tried loads of stuff over the years and nothing comes close. The advantage of the straight razor is you get to set the angle you like. Complete control. Have I cut myself? Once or twice that I can remember, though only when I've been silly and moved the blade sideways.
> I have a beard and use it for shaping/cleanup on cheeks, over tash and under chin/throat rather than full shave. Again, the control for neat shaping surpasses anything else by a country mile. That being said, I have what I'd regard as excellent coordination with the blade even in the mirror and got a barber to teach me the basics. As somebody pointed out earlier in thread, it's not everybody's strength.
> 
> As for blades: Wilkinson Sword every time for me.
> ...


I have been thinking about how to make the head.  I can think of two approaches.  1. Start from bar stock and later turn the curve on the head, probably using a fixture on the lathe or 2. Start from rod stock for the curvature and mill flats to grasp the top.  Think approach #1 would be better for me.  

Not sure how to approach the threaded part.  The head is not thick so you can't get many threads in there.  As for angles, I'd have to copy a head that I like.  Might make a prototype out of aluminum to make most of my mistakes on


----------



## WobblyHand (Oct 22, 2022)

As for a straight razor, I have tried it.  Pretty easy for cheeks and upper lip.  Got rather intimidating on the throat and near the carotid artery.  It's more a mind over matter thing, but not something I care to do on a regular basis.  Safety shaver is perfectly fine for me.


----------



## Lo-Fi (Oct 22, 2022)

Hmmm, it's an interesting little challenge! 

I think I'd maybe go rod stock about the right diameter for the outside curve, hacksaw or bandsaw out the block of stock you don't want, leaving a tab that you're going to make the blade in on the side and a round portion to chuck. Turn OD, swap it into dividing head to mill reliefs, inside angles and drill/tap. With you on the proto in ali!

Yep, the cutthroat was intimidating first try!


----------



## FOMOGO (Oct 22, 2022)

Shave? is that still a thing? I do occasionally trim my eyebrows so I can see where I'm going. Mike


----------



## great white (Oct 22, 2022)

FOMOGO said:


> Shave? is that still a thing? I do occasionally trim my eyebrows so I can see where I'm going. Mike


30 years in the military tends to make shaving more of a reflex than a preference for me.

Two days (3 days tops) and the fuzz on my face drives me absolutely insane.…


----------



## twhite (Oct 22, 2022)

For the cap you can go the way Gillette did originally. Make your cap then add the threaded post. It is a 10-32 or 5X.8MM. They are interchangeable. I have done this. Tap through the cap. Then on the post thread one side just a few threads The other end thread longer to be able to thread fully to handle. Then thread post to cap and bottom out real tight. Make sure to keep that post straight. 


Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## WobblyHand (Oct 24, 2022)

Tried out the Gillette black handle adjustable set on 3 yesterday.  That was ok, but could have gone to 4 I think.  Today I tried the Gillette non-adjustable.  I liked that one, although I find the handle short.  But using it was fine.  It also seemed to give a closer shave.


This evening, the postman delivered the Rockwell 6S to me.  The razor traveled a non-optimal path, but eventually got to me.  Comes in a nice box, with a magnetic lid.  The handle is on the short side, but this razor is a heavy-weight.  The replaceable anvils, for lack of a better term are quite hefty things.  The handle is solid and a 10-32 thread.  The finish is matte.  The handle I made for my Merkur has a M5-0.8 thread, screws on ok.  If I slightly taper the end, it will fit the Rockwell.  My handle is a wee bit wide at the base to fully seat.  My handle clashes a bit, as it is shinier than the Rockwell finish.  I suppose I could walnut shell blast my handle to make it more matte appearance.

I may give the base Rockwell a try tomorrow morning, although I don't want to be too distracted from testing the other razors.


----------



## twhite (Oct 24, 2022)

You can always get a different handle. They are pretty much standard. There are hundreds to choose from. However if you have a lathe

They are called baseplates. 

Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## WobblyHand (Oct 24, 2022)

twhite said:


> You can always get a different handle. They are pretty much standard. There are hundreds to choose from. However if you have a lathe
> 
> They are called baseplates.
> 
> Cutting oil is my blood.


Baseplates!  New term for me.  I just couldn't think of what it was called.

Yes, I made my own handle from 303 on my lathe.  I can slightly modify it to fit the Rockwell.


----------



## Janderso (Oct 25, 2022)

All this talk of razors motivated me to but an old favorite.
I've used it twice. The shave is much better than with my two piece merkur.










						VINTAGE GILLETTE SUPER SPEED RED TIP C-4 1957 GOOD USED CONDITION HEAVY SHAVE  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for VINTAGE GILLETTE SUPER SPEED RED TIP C-4 1957 GOOD USED CONDITION HEAVY SHAVE at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				



Paid $30 and it's in perfect condition. I also picked up a flare tip. Medium grade. I love these old razors.









						Vintage 1960 Gillette Flare Tip Super Speed DE Safety Razor F2  Clean!  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for  Vintage 1960 Gillette Flare Tip Super Speed DE Safety Razor F2  Clean! at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## twhite (Oct 25, 2022)

Janderso said:


> All this talk of razors motivated me to but an old favorite.
> I've used it twice. The shave is much better than with my two piece merkur.
> 
> 
> ...



I much prefer the red tip to the regular. I like more blade feel. Great razor!


Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## Janderso (Oct 25, 2022)

twhite said:


> I much prefer the red tip to the regular. I like more blade feel. Great razor!
> 
> 
> Cutting oil is my blood.


I agree, with the red tip it's so easy to get a clean -close shave. Feather blade of course.


----------



## WobblyHand (Oct 25, 2022)

Haven't tried the red tip one yet.  I'll try that one tomorrow.  

I can report that the Rockwell 6S gave a heck of a nice shave this morning with a #3 base plate.  Actually it was really amazing.  You know how in machine tools rigidity matters?  Well the head and base plate are really rigid on the Rockwell.  (Like 5x thicker on the Rockwell than on the stamped Gillettes.)  I think this allows the blade to be set and held in a very good position.  A #3 shave on the Rockwell felt like a #1 shave on the Merkur, but the shave was closer.  No irritation.  Barely aware of the blade.  A really nice shave, best so far.  Used an Astra blade on the Rockwell.  Probably need to get some Feathers for this razor to try.  Can't believe I chucked the Feathers as being unusable on my Merkur.  Was this year


----------



## Ken226 (Oct 25, 2022)

WobblyHand said:


> Haven't tried the red tip one yet.  I'll try that one tomorrow.
> 
> I can report that the Rockwell 6S gave a heck of a nice shave this morning with a #3 base plate.  Actually it was really amazing.  You know how in machine tools rigidity matters?  Well the head and base plate are really rigid on the Rockwell.  (Like 5x thicker on the Rockwell than on the stamped Gillettes.)  I think this allows the blade to be set and held in a very good position.  A #3 shave on the Rockwell felt like a #1 shave on the Merkur, but the shave was closer.  No irritation.  Barely aware of the blade.  A really nice shave, best so far.  Used an Astra blade on the Rockwell.  Probably need to get some Feathers for this razor to try.  Can't believe I chucked the Feathers as being unusable on my Merkur.  Was this year
> 
> View attachment 424664



The Feather blades are awesome in the 6s,  but you may end up going down a step to a slightly less aggressive baseplate.  The Feather blades are ridiculously sharp.

I absolutely love them with my Feather ASD2 razor, which I think is about on par with the 6s #2 plate, possibly even the #1.


----------



## MikeWi (Oct 25, 2022)

I've noticed that too. Some razors just don't mix with Feather blades.


----------



## wachuko (Oct 25, 2022)

Is that the actual color of the razor?  Or light playing tricks on the photo?


----------



## WobblyHand (Oct 25, 2022)

wachuko said:


> Is that the actual color of the razor?  Or light playing tricks on the photo?


Help me out here, which photo?  The picture with 2 razors?  With the faded red handle adjuster on the left?  It's an antique that hasn't been well taken care of in its lifetime, I guess.  Jeff got a much nicer version of one on eBay.  Or are you talking about the one on the right?  Or some other photo?


----------



## wachuko (Oct 25, 2022)

WobblyHand said:


> Help me out here, which photo?  The picture with 2 razors?  With the faded red handle adjuster on the left?  It's an antique that hasn't been well taken care of in its lifetime, I guess.  Jeff got a much nicer version of one on eBay.  Or are you talking about the one on the right?  Or some other photo?



Sorry.... these...


----------



## WobblyHand (Oct 25, 2022)

Ken226 said:


> The Feather blades are awesome in the 6s,  but you may end up going down a step to a slightly less aggressive baseplate.  The Feather blades are ridiculously sharp.
> 
> I absolutely love them with my Feather ASD2 razor, which I think is about on par with the 6s #2 plate, possibly even the #1.


Totally agree with ridiculously sharp.  For a first try of a Feather in the 6S, I will go with the #1 and see how it goes.  

In my Merkur, with a #3 base plate, it tore my face.  I thought it was me for a while, but the Feather was just at the wrong angle with a #3 Merkur base plate.  I'm kind of flogging myself to have chucked out 90 Feather blades, less than 6 months ago.  Hadn't used them in over 6 years and figured I never would.  Bzzzttt!  Wrong!  This is teaching me the lesson to never throw things out...


----------



## WobblyHand (Oct 25, 2022)

wachuko said:


> Sorry.... these...
> 
> View attachment 424666


The Rockwell is a matte solid stainless steel razor.  The knurl is "dull".  The Gillette Red Tip is stamped plated steel, I think, with an ornamental heavy handle.  At the base of the handle are the remnants of a "red tip".  Apologize for the poor lighting, I have the lights on, because it is a dull dark day.  There maybe optical distortion due to the close distance of the camera to the razors.  Here's another picture of the pair.


So far the Rockwell is the winner in the best shaver testing, but the previous Gillette is showing well.  I'm surprised at how nice a shave I am getting with all of these razors.


----------



## wachuko (Oct 25, 2022)

Cool.  Thank you.  

Sorry for the additional questions... but the finish on the Rockwell, being dull/beadblasted, does that not impact how smooth it would make it to shave?  I would have thought that a polished finished would glide better than a rougher finish on the razor...


----------



## WobblyHand (Oct 25, 2022)

wachuko said:


> Cool.  Thank you.
> 
> Sorry for the additional questions... but the finish on the Rockwell, being dull/beadblasted, does that not impact how smooth it would make it to shave?  I would have thought that a polished finished would glide better than a rougher finish on the razor...


No problem.  I don't think it it matters one bit.  The razor backplate edge and top are running on your face which are lubricated with lather.  For that matter, the backplate edge is running against your whiskers which are soapy.  All that theory aside, hands down, of the four razors tried so far, the Rockwell has given me the best shave so far.  From left (worst) to right (best) so far.  The worst one, is pretty good, but leaves enough behind for 4 o'clock shadow.  So far, at 2pm, the Rockwell shave is pretty smooth.  No face irritation on any of them.


Merkur #1 head, #2 plate.  Gillette adjustable set to #3.  Gillette non-adjustable (about #3)  Rockwell 6S, #3.
Used Dorco blades on the first 3.  Tried Astra blade on the Rockwell.

My original Merkur, the one that broke, has a #2 head, and a #3 plate.  It gave a closer shave than the Merkur that is pictured.  Unfortunately, the replacement parts that I found (and received) are #1 head and #1 plate.  That's going to require a more aggressive blade than I have right now.


----------



## Ken226 (Oct 25, 2022)

Once you've found and settled in with your favorite, you'll want to go make a stand for it..

From stainless, of course.


----------



## MikeWi (Oct 25, 2022)

Isn't it funny how there's so much difference between the razors when they appear to be nearly identical? I replaced by 1960's Gillette Fat Boy with a Merkur Futura mainly because I just had the bug to see why people liked it so much. I have to admit, it's a much better razor.


----------



## WobblyHand (Oct 25, 2022)

Ken226 said:


> Once you've found and settled in with your favorite, you'll want to go make a stand for it..
> 
> From stainless, of course.


Is that 1.5" stainless?  Hmm, I might have some 1.5" stainless...  Does it have a flat bottom, or a ring around the outer edge with a relieved center?  That looks like something I could make...


----------



## great white (Oct 25, 2022)

Ken226 said:


> Once you've found and settled in with your favorite, you'll want to go make a stand for it..
> 
> From stainless, of course.


Theres a good idea. I like it and may have to fire up the th42 in a day or two!!!


----------



## Ken226 (Oct 25, 2022)

WobblyHand said:


> Is that 1.5" stainless?  Hmm, I might have some 1.5" stainless...  Does it have a flat bottom, or a ring around the outer edge with a relieved center?  That looks like something I could make...



It has a flat bottom.  The hole is through drilled for drainage,  and counter bored to hold the razor.


----------



## WobblyHand (Oct 25, 2022)

Ken226 said:


> It has a flat bottom.  The hole is through drilled for drainage,  and counter bored to hold the razor.


Well, I may just have to make one.  Just sliced off a piece of 304 for this.


----------



## Aaron_W (Oct 25, 2022)

Interesting timing for this post. After years of curiosity I just started using a safety razor last week. 

Its a bit of a rabbit hole, but as with most things there are youtube videos on getting started with them.

So far minimal blood letting.    I'm finding that once I got past the fear of shredding my face, the technique is not really much different from how I normally shave with a cartridge razor. I'm not finding the quality of the shave significantly better than a cartridge but certainly less expensive. I've got 20+ years shaving with a cartridge so the safety razor may improve as I try different combinations and get more used to it.


I went with this one, which is recommended for beginners.  

Viking Chieftain Jr 

Linked to their site but available at Amazon for about 1/2 the price.


----------



## WobblyHand (Oct 26, 2022)

Testing continues.  In an effort to speed this up, I tried shaving with two razors.  On one side of my face, I used the not so red tip Gillette and on the other, I used the Rockwell with a #4 back plate.  Might be confirmation bias, but the Rockwell gives a great shave.  Closer than #3, but not too much.  The red tip is ok, I rate it as middle of the pack.  It is better than the Merkur with a #1 head and #2 plate.  If I should see a red tip in slightly better condition, I would be tempted to get it.


----------



## WobblyHand (Oct 26, 2022)

Aaron_W said:


> Interesting timing for this post. After years of curiosity I just started using a safety razor last week.
> 
> Its a bit of a rabbit hole, but as with most things there are youtube videos on getting started with them.
> 
> ...


Good luck with your journey!  The only thing I would add, is to consider getting one that is adjustable for "depth of cut".  I find the beginner setups to be very mild and make me feel that I haven't quite shaved.  So they are great as an introduction to the "sport", but you will soon be moving on to more aggressive shavers.  Some shavers have replaceable back plates, others like the Gillette black handled one have a numbered adjustment.  

Good luck with your Viking Chieftain Jr.  Looks pretty nice.


----------



## wachuko (Oct 26, 2022)

I hate the amount of money I spend/spent on disposable blades refills (think Gillette Mach3)...   and never been a fan of electric razors...

But I got one of those Braun Series 5 electric razors, as a gift, two years ago... That helped me stop buying more refills.  But these just do not feel as closed as a shave over the razor blades. 

I mentioned that I also got the manual razor (again, not sure of the brand, will share when I get home)... as a gift with some stuff from The Art of Shaving, but I have been afraid of slicing my face with it...

This thread is giving me the motivation to give that a try.  Also, based on all the work @WobblyHand has done comparing these, I will order one of those Rockwell 6S...   Different from other stuff, I will stick with just one and not venture into the collection madness some of you have been blessed with


----------



## MikeWi (Oct 26, 2022)

@wachuko You can cut yourself, sure. But you can with cartridges too if you're not careful. I even shave my head with my safety razor, and that's a bit more difficult than one's face.


----------



## WobblyHand (Oct 26, 2022)

wachuko said:


> I hate the amount of money I spend/spent on disposable blades refills (think Gillette Mach3)...   and never been a fan of electric razors...
> 
> But I got one of those Braun Series 5 electric razors, as a gift, two years ago... That helped me stop buying more refills.  But these just do not feel as closed as a shave over the razor blades.
> 
> ...


Hope you like it.  It is a heavy bugger, (compared to the other shavers I have tried,) but it shaves really well.  Start out with a #1 plate at first, because we don't want you crying that you cut yourself   A #1 is very beginner friendly.  You can start out with shaving cream initially.  Easier to see where you have been.


----------



## Ken226 (Oct 26, 2022)

WobblyHand said:


> Hope you like it.  It is a heavy bugger, (compared to the other shavers I have tried,) but it shaves really well.  Start out with a #1 plate at first, because we don't want you crying that you cut yourself










Now that you guys have discovered the badass'ness of the Rockwell 6s,    the next steps are a puck of "Taylor of Old Bond Street" soap,   and a big bottle of Tabac!


----------



## twhite (Oct 26, 2022)

Ken226 said:


> Now that you guys have discovered the badass'ness of the Rockwell 6s, the next steps are a puck of "Taylor of Old Bond Street" soap, and a big bottle of Tabac!



Tabac is my all time favorite. Both shaving soap and Aftershave 


Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## WobblyHand (Oct 26, 2022)

Despite my splurge on the 6S, I'm happy enough with the cheapo shaving soaps, and inexpensive blades.  I bought a Col. Conk shaving soap on sale for $2.34, and it does really well, as does Proraso shaving cream.  Not an aerosol can shaving soap, so it lasts a long time.  The old Palmolive shave cream worked great as well, but I think it was discontinued.  Still working on a giant bar of shaving soap that is sort of brownish.  Think I got it in Trader Joe's, or some supermarket.  I also don't really like a lot of strong scents, although I guess I make an exception for the Proraso.


----------



## wachuko (Oct 26, 2022)

twhite said:


> Tabac is my all time favorite. Both shaving soap and Aftershave
> 
> 
> Cutting oil is my blood.


Making a list...


----------



## wachuko (Oct 26, 2022)

Ken226 said:


> It has a flat bottom.  The hole is through drilled for drainage,  and counter bored to hold the razor.



Flat bottom?  But it must have a slot or something for the water to get out??  I would make it with a ring at the bottom and a slot or two for the water to drain....

I need to order some stainless steel stock... might as well order some to make this as well...

Does it matter 304 or 316??


----------



## wachuko (Oct 26, 2022)

WobblyHand said:


> Well, I may just have to make one.  Just sliced off a piece of 304 for this.


Show the final product!  Are you going to bead blast it to match?


----------



## Ken226 (Oct 26, 2022)

wachuko said:


> Flat bottom?  But it must have a slot or something for the water to get out??  I would make it with a ring at the bottom and a slot or two for the water to drain....
> 
> I need to order some stainless steel stock... might as well order some to make this as well...
> 
> Does it matter 304 or 316??



I made it from 316,  but I doubt it matters much.

I didn't think to slot it, but somehow it stays dry.  My countertop must not be very flat.


----------



## Ken226 (Oct 26, 2022)

twhite said:


> Tabac is my all time favorite. Both shaving soap and Aftershave
> 
> 
> Cutting oil is my blood.



It's my favorite too.   Though, I like the more mild smell of the Taylor of Old Bond street better.  The Tabac is slicker, and shaves better.

I keep my Tabac soap in the vintage 70s Old Spice mug.


----------



## WobblyHand (Oct 26, 2022)

wachuko said:


> Flat bottom?  But it must have a slot or something for the water to get out??  I would make it with a ring at the bottom and a slot or two for the water to drain....
> 
> I need to order some stainless steel stock... might as well order some to make this as well...
> 
> Does it matter 304 or 316??


Probably 316 is more corrosion resistant.  I have some 304, so that's what I'll use.

As for the bottom, don't know yet.  Probably keep it simple unless there's an issue.


----------



## WobblyHand (Oct 26, 2022)

wachuko said:


> Show the final product!  Are you going to bead blast it to match?


Don't know about bead blasting.  Right now there's walnut shells in the blaster cabinet.  Changing over is a bit of work.  I do have glass beads.  Will that frost the stainless?

I'm getting ahead of myself.  Need to finish a cable on my ELS.  Twisted up four pairs of wires.  Got to solder the wires into the connectors.  Then my lathe will be functional again.  After that I will make the razor stand.


----------



## wachuko (Oct 26, 2022)

WobblyHand said:


> Probably 316 is more corrosion resistant.  I have some 304, so that's what I'll use.
> 
> As for the bottom, don't know yet.  Probably keep it simple unless there's an issue.



I need to order the material to make the bottle cap openers... so might as well get the material for the base... it's all about the base, about the base...



WobblyHand said:


> Don't know about bead blasting.  Right now there's walnut shells in the blaster cabinet.  Changing over is a bit of work.  I do have glass beads.  Will that frost the stainless?



I do not know the answer to that...  all I have is a cheap soda blaster gun/setup that I was going to try on the stainless steel material...


----------



## Ken226 (Oct 26, 2022)

WobblyHand said:


> Don't know about bead blasting.  Right now there's walnut shells in the blaster cabinet.  Changing over is a bit of work.  I do have glass beads.  Will that frost the stainless?
> 
> I'm getting ahead of myself.  Need to finish a cable on my ELS.  Twisted up four pairs of wires.  Got to solder the wires into the connectors.  Then my lathe will be functional again.  After that I will make the razor stand.



Glass bead is commonly used on stainless barrels and other gun parts as a final finish. Depending on the grit, it gives a nice satin finish.

Not my pics. Downloaded from the net.


----------



## great white (Oct 26, 2022)

Favorite creams?

Speick and Prorasso.

Preference is Spieck, mixed in a turkish copper hand shaped bowl and a 1960’s era German army issue boar bristle brush.

I’ve tried others but nothing compares to the Spieck cream. Smooth, thick lather, soothing, smells good and have yet to even give myself a nick when using Spieck.

Spieck is a little more uncommon and hard to come by, but well worth the cost and effort.


----------



## Aaron_W (Oct 26, 2022)

WobblyHand said:


> Good luck with your journey!  The only thing I would add, is to consider getting one that is adjustable for "depth of cut".  I find the beginner setups to be very mild and make me feel that I haven't quite shaved.  So they are great as an introduction to the "sport", but you will soon be moving on to more aggressive shavers.  Some shavers have replaceable back plates, others like the Gillette black handled one have a numbered adjustment.
> 
> Good luck with your Viking Chieftain Jr.  Looks pretty nice.



I figured I was safer starting with a mild razor, and wanting more than slicing my face up and giving up on it. 
This one gives a decent shave, at least as good as a cartridge, but I'm already researching the next one. As a kid my Dad let me play with his old Gillette twist to open safety razors, he had a beard so didn't use them anymore.  I'm already looking into a vintage one just for nostalgia even if not a primary, but it sounds like they are a popular choice anyway.




wachuko said:


> I hate the amount of money I spend/spent on disposable blades refills (think Gillette Mach3)...   and never been a fan of electric razors...
> 
> But I got one of those Braun Series 5 electric razors, as a gift, two years ago... That helped me stop buying more refills.  But these just do not feel as closed as a shave over the razor blades.
> 
> ...



Get a stiptic pencil or alum block, that stops any bleeding quickly. I was intimidated by the first shave, but I found it really wasn't that different from a cartridge.
 I think a lot of the how to videos are assuming minimal blade shaving experience so it seems complicated. Probably aimed at new shavers or people coming from electric.


----------



## great white (Oct 26, 2022)

I use an alum block, but not for nicks. I always have the block on the counter for me to touch with my wet fingers and it gives me more grip on the wet razor handle…


----------



## wachuko (Oct 26, 2022)

great white said:


> I use an alum block, but not for nicks. I always have the block on the counter for me to touch with my wet fingers and it gives me more grip on the wet razor handle…





Aaron_W said:


> I figured I was safer starting with a mild razor, and wanting more than slicing my face up and giving up on it.
> This one gives a decent shave, at least as good as a cartridge, but I'm already researching the next one. As a kid my Dad let me play with his old Gillette twist to open safety razors, he had a beard so didn't use them anymore.  I'm already looking into a vintage one just for nostalgia even if not a primary, but it sounds like they are a popular choice anyway.
> 
> 
> ...




So is that like those stainless steel pieces to get rid of smells in your hands?

EDIT:  Nevermind... found them in Amazon...  Styptic stick and Styptic pencil


----------



## Aaron_W (Oct 26, 2022)

wachuko said:


> So is that like those stainless steel pieces to get rid of smells in your hands?
> 
> EDIT:  Nevermind... found them in Amazon...  Styptic stick and Styptic pencil



Stops bleeding from nicks, so no more toilet paper dabs stuck to your face. 
Learned about these years ago from a girlfriends grandfather. 

Alum block is supposed to work the same way, but is like a bar of soap so can cover more ground if you have a bunch of small nicks. Stiptic pencil is more of a spot solution.


----------



## great white (Oct 26, 2022)

Alum blocks aren’t so much for stopping bleeds, although they can stop some bleeds from small pulls or tears. Big nicks you want a stypic pencil.

You are supposed to rub it over your skin (lightly) after a shave and it tightens the skin up (its an astringent).

Makes your skin feel fresh and firmed up after a shave. Also helps stave off “razor burn” from the tightening effect.









						Alum Block: What It's For, Benefits, and How to Use It Correctly
					

Alum blocks are crystallized blocks of potassium alum that can be used to help eliminate minor bleeding, inflammation, and razor bumps.




					www.healthline.com


----------



## twhite (Oct 26, 2022)

great white said:


> Alum blocks aren’t so much for stopping bleeds, although they can stop some bleeds from small pulls or tears. Big nicks you want a stypic pencil.
> 
> You are supposed to rub it over your skin (lightly) after a shave and it tightens the skin up (its an astringent).
> 
> ...



Witch Hazel does the same thing. I use that after every shave now. I used the Alum block for years. Both work great. Somebody gave me 2 gallons so I figured I would try and use it up. 


Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## wachuko (Oct 26, 2022)

great white said:


> Alum blocks aren’t so much for stopping bleeds, although they can stop some bleeds from small pulls or tears. Big nicks you want a stypic pencil.
> 
> You are supposed to rub it over your skin (lightly) after a shave and it tightens the skin up (its an astringent).
> 
> ...


Oh goodness... here I thought you guys were talking about an actual piece of aluminum...  @great white thank you for the link to the article...


----------



## Gaffer (Oct 26, 2022)

Dang it, you guys - although I very well that we are all enablers! Over the years I transitioned from double edge razors to cartridge to electric and for the past couple of years, Costco's cheap-o 52 pack of disposables. This thread invigorated me, and I've been surfing the internet the last few days and decided to go the @Ken226 route and ordered the ASD2, and all of the necessities. After I get it, I'll have to make the stand for it.


----------



## Ken226 (Oct 26, 2022)

Gaffer said:


> Dang it, you guys - although I very well that we are all enablers! Over the years I transitioned from double edge razors to cartridge to electric and for the past couple of years, Costco's cheap-o 52 pack of disposables. This thread invigorated me, and I've been surfing the internet the last few days and decided to go the @Ken226 route and ordered the ASD2, and all of the necessities. After I get it, I'll have to make the stand for it.



The ASD2 is fantastic quality chunk,  similar in weight to the Rockwell 6s.  It's a heavy, solid chunk of stainless and plated with some kinda low friction Teflon nickel.

It's a very mild razor though.  It seems to work best with the Feather high stainless blades that are a terror in more aggressive razors.


----------



## Gaffer (Oct 26, 2022)

Ken226 said:


> The ASD2 is fantastic quality chunk,  similar in weight to the Rockwell 6s.  It's a heavy, solid chunk of stainless and plated with some kinda low friction Teflon nickel.
> 
> It's a very mild razor though.  It seems to work best with the Feather high stainless blades that are a terror in more aggressive razors.


Nice. I ordered the 100-count feather blades with the razor. In for a penny, in for a pound. Thanks


----------



## wachuko (Oct 26, 2022)

I ordered my Rockwell 6S today from Razor Emporium... got one of their email discount codes and took advantage of that... they had the lowest price I was able to find with the discount and free shipping.


----------



## Aaron_W (Oct 26, 2022)

great white said:


> Alum blocks aren’t so much for stopping bleeds, although they can stop some bleeds from small pulls or tears. Big nicks you want a stypic pencil.
> 
> You are supposed to rub it over your skin (lightly) after a shave and it tightens the skin up (its an astringent).
> 
> ...





twhite said:


> Witch Hazel does the same thing. I use that after every shave now. I used the Alum block for years. Both work great. Somebody gave me 2 gallons so I figured I would try and use it up.
> 
> 
> Cutting oil is my blood.



So are these essentially after shave alternatives or in addition? 

The bit I saw on the alum block made it sound like it was to help with minor nicks and raw spots. Sort of a complement to a stiptic pencil.


----------



## Ken226 (Oct 26, 2022)

Aaron_W said:


> So are these essentially after shave alternatives or in addition?
> 
> The bit I saw on the alum block made it sound like it was to help with minor nicks and raw spots. Sort of a complement to a stiptic pencil.



On the rare occasion that I get a nick, I use a little swipe of my underarm deodorant on the spot.

I'm not sure which ingredient does it, but  It stops the bleeding pretty quick.   When I was younger, an old timer uncle who was a Korean war 82nd Airborne vet told me that trick.

Edit to add:
I looked it up.  Apparently the aluminum chloride in deodorant is what does it.


----------



## MikeWi (Oct 26, 2022)

Speaking of soap, I bought a 12-pack of Arko in 2011. I'm still going thru it! This is a Turkish stick soap that works well in hard water, which is what I had at the time. It was the only soap that would lather up. You rub the stick on your skin then use the wet brush to work up a lather. Dirt-cheap, and the best stuff I've ever used.


----------



## WobblyHand (Oct 26, 2022)

Well I got my stepper motor cable built up for my homebrew ELS and it all checked out, so I had no excuse not to make an attempt at a razor stand.  Used the ELS for the fine feed while turning and boring.  Kind of a simple design, but it's quite functional.  I'll be using it for my Rockwell.


----------



## twhite (Oct 26, 2022)

Aaron_W said:


> So are these essentially after shave alternatives or in addition?
> 
> The bit I saw on the alum block made it sound like it was to help with minor nicks and raw spots. Sort of a complement to a stiptic pencil.



Addition to aftershaves. These are good for keeping your face in order. 


Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## WobblyHand (Oct 27, 2022)

Thought I'd try one of the razors with an open comb today.  For some reason, they were a little intimidating to me when I first saw them.  Decided today was the day to try one.  Dabbed some Proraso on my brush and lathered my face.  Have to say that this razor is a bit more aggressive.  No nicks or cuts, but I feel a little razor burn.  Shaves well, though, although it requires more concentration.  Wouldn't be a good choice for those that wake up with a morning fog in their head.  Can't quite autopilot with this razor.


----------



## Truckmannorth (Oct 27, 2022)

I have been following this thread with great interest. I have been thinking of going to a safety razor for some time. I already use a brush and puck soap. I think this discussion has pushed me over the edge. Next paycheck I am planning on ordering the Rockwell razor as it seems like a good value and is adjustable to get me into the game. Found a listing at West Coast Shaving for a variety pack of blades. Hopefully I one of them works well for my face. I want to thank everyone for there great advice in this thread.


----------



## Aaron_W (Oct 27, 2022)

Ok so who is going to be the first to make their own safety razor from scratch?


----------



## twhite (Oct 27, 2022)

Aaron_W said:


> Ok so who is going to be the first to make their own safety razor from scratch?



Here are mine to date 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## WobblyHand (Oct 27, 2022)

There's always a ringer in the crowd!  Nice work!


----------



## wachuko (Oct 27, 2022)

twhite said:


> Here are mine to date
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For real!!!??  You made all of those!!?  Wow!!


----------



## twhite (Oct 27, 2022)

wachuko said:


> For real!!!?? You made all of those!!? Wow!!



Yes. That is 6 years of messing around making razors. I am REALLY into shaving as you might guess. 


Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## WobblyHand (Oct 28, 2022)

Had to take a rest from serious shaving - had all sorts of bumps on my skin last night.  Put some ointment on it and it was a lot better in the morning.  Had a rest day, and used the Rockwell on #2 this morning.  This didn't irritate my skin, and got an AOK shave.  Used some mug soap and a little glycerine soap this time.  May try a different shaver tomorrow, we shall see what strikes my fancy.


----------



## WobblyHand (Oct 29, 2022)

Tried the sort of flashy one today.  It started out ok, but the handle loosened up a bit and the blade became very aggressive.  A white towel became a bit pinkish.  Err, that's not so good.  The design isn't very different from one I did like, so go figure.  Think this particular shaver is a little worn.  These mechanisms aren't meant to be cranked down super tight, but it was tightened, so I was a bit surprised about drawing first blood.  

Oh well, patched myself up, and have gone on with my day.  Guess I need another rest day tomorrow - back to the Rockwell.  You know, I see a pattern here - I really like the Rockwell...  


Maybe there's a way to get a more positive tightening on this one?


----------



## twhite (Oct 29, 2022)

WobblyHand said:


> Tried the sort of flashy one today. It started out ok, but the handle loosened up a bit and the blade became very aggressive. A white towel became a bit pinkish. Err, that's not so good. The design isn't very different from one I did like, so go figure. Think this particular shaver is a little worn. These mechanisms aren't meant to be cranked down super tight, but it was tightened, so I was a bit surprised about drawing first blood.
> 
> Oh well, patched myself up, and have gone on with my day. Guess I need another rest day tomorrow - back to the Rockwell. You know, I see a pattern here - I really like the Rockwell...
> View attachment 425054
> ...



Twist a bit tighter. They stop when turning gently. But they will go maybe a 1/4 turn more to lock up. 


Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## twhite (Oct 29, 2022)

BTW Rockwell are very good razors. If it works go with that. Why slice yourself up unnecessary. 


Cutting oil is my blood.


----------



## WobblyHand (Oct 29, 2022)

From my testing, it is very apparent the Rockwell is a very good razor.  Nice and consistent, but if you want a change, just use a different backplate.  That backplate will give you an identical shave every time, but at a different level of "closeness".

Not looking to get sliced up at all!  Just trying to take advantage of the variety of shavers available to me.  Good thing I am through most of them, only a few more to go.


----------



## wachuko (Nov 3, 2022)

Okay... home now...

The one on the right is the gift I got several years ago and has been sitting in a drawer all this time...
From The Art of Shaving store.  Brand is Gillette and, from the written description, the razor is made in Germany. 

The one on the left is the Rockwell 6S.  Much heavier unit.  I like the feel.




Rockewell on the right, Gillette on the left...  Rockewell has a longer handle and seems better for me to handle than the Gillette...




A couple more photos







Now to overcome the fear and give these a try...


----------



## WobblyHand (Nov 3, 2022)

wachuko said:


> Okay... home now...
> 
> The one on the right is the gift I got several years ago and has been sitting in a drawer all this time...
> From The Art of Shaving store.  Brand is Gillette and, from the written description, the razor is made in Germany.
> ...


Try the Rockwell on 2 for a start.  By that I mean #2 is facing the blade, not #4!  Go up a number for a closer shave.  Use a good lather, or even a thin layer of shaving cream.  The shaving cream makes it easy to see what you just shaved.


----------



## Steve-F (Nov 3, 2022)

If the lather turns red, you went too far


----------



## wachuko (Nov 3, 2022)

WobblyHand said:


> Try the Rockwell on 2 for a start.  By that I mean #2 is facing the blade, not #4!  Go up a number for a closer shave.  Use a good lather, or even a thin layer of shaving cream.  The shaving cream makes it easy to see what you just shaved.






Like this?


----------



## WobblyHand (Nov 3, 2022)

wachuko said:


> View attachment 425452
> 
> 
> Like this?


*No.*  #4 on the bottom view.  The back plates are 1 & 3, 2 & 4, 5 & 6.  You want #4 showing on the back, which means #2 is touching the blade.  Like this:



If you do it the way you showed, you will have a pretty aggressive shave.  

The side touching the blade, is the one that affects the curvature and the angle of the blade - and the aggressiveness.


----------



## wachuko (Nov 3, 2022)

Okay... this was confusing me... from this I was under the impression that the number visible outside was the one being using with the blade... You are saying it is the other way around...




I need coffee... only a few hours of sleep and I can't think straight... there will be no shaving today...


----------



## WobblyHand (Nov 3, 2022)

Hmm, I didn't catch that.  What I said 


WobblyHand said:


> The side touching the blade, is the one that affects the curvature and the angle of the blade - and the aggressiveness.


is still true.  It appears that I am shaving with a different aggressiveness than I thought and still it is an awesome shave.

I used a digital caliper as a depth gauge, and the height of the ridges goes according to what Rockwell said.  (The height of the ridge to the middle increases with the # on the opposite side.)  The aggressiveness number is indeed on the back side of the plate.  Live and learn.  Never bled using the Rockwell, no matter how I set it up, so it is a rather tolerant design.


----------

